# 2660 re power question



## RDK275 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello Snowblower Forum. Long time lurker, first time signing up and posting.

I bought a new TB storm 2660 with the 208cc in 2016, I have taken meticulous care of it, and had no issues the first three years. Last year I hired a snow plow service and I barely used my snow bower. Before I summerized it, I drained all the gas, replaced it with RV gas and it ran perfect. I went to use it this fall and I have had all sorts of issues with the carburetor. I have had it all apart a few times cleaned both idle and main jet.... still an issue  Long Story short, I went to look for a new carb and all I could find was one from MTD, and will tha the gaskets... it came to about $80  A whole new engine is $99.


So here is my question... I have always found the 208cc gutless, and I want to upgrade with a new engine. I am very familiar with the HF predator motors. I use them on all sorts of stuff. My question is...Will the 212 cc 6.5 hp engine be about the same or is it a noticeable upgrade? I am also really considering the 301 cc 8 hp model. Has anyone done this swap?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

have you tried searching the part number of the carb on ebay or amazon? should be able to find one in the $30-40 area. the only thing i don't like about a predator swap is that the governor linkage is not very protected from getting iced up. also you may want to look into doing the impeller mod if you haven't yet. your machine would likely benefit from it. all mtd's i have worked on seem to have about 1/2" gap between the impeller blade and housing which make them not perform as good as they could.


----------



## cobra2411 (Jul 31, 2016)

The 208cc is gutless IMO. I've closed the gap in the impeller and it works great until you get heavy, wet snow. Then the engine just bogs. 

I like the 212 Predator but it's in the same class. My gut says the Predator beats the 208 but by how much? You have to winterize the predator and you lose the alternator and electric start. 

I was thinking about the LCT 254cc engine. It has an alternator, electric start, it's winterized and it has about a 30% increase in power AND it's the same footprint. Get it with a 3/4 shaft and use a 3/4-7/8 shim and run the stock pullies. The only thing that irks me and it shouldn't is that it's a fixed speed engine. 

The 254 is not a $99 engine but you get a winterized engine with electric start and alternator with 25-30% more power than the Predator... I'm thinking about it and I've got 3 hours runtime on mine... So...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the Predator 212 on an Ariens, plenty of power, goes through anything, and never had it freeze up, running many years now.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The Predator might be a bit more powerful, but if you want to re-power for the sake of power go with something in the 300cc range.

The only thing you _could_ do with the $99 Predator to get more power is set it to above the factory RPM spec (3600 RPM). By most accounts, the engine can take it . . . and if doesn't you are only out $99. 🤗 

FWIW - I have the 212cc predator on a 21" machine and set the RPM to about 3900 RPM. The thing really 'growls' when it loads up . . . hangs right in there and seems plenty strong. I'm just not sure that would be the case with a 26" machine.


----------



## cobra2411 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have the 212 on my Bolens 24 and I agree it has a ton of power. I'm not sure how to compare the two though and only going from 212cc to 208cc they seem comparable in that sense and my fear would be that you put the work and money into it for nothing. So I don't know. Don't want to knock the 212, I do love them...


----------

